# Writing a 'Cute' Character



## Crying (Jan 3, 2014)

So my MC is a wounded soldier who hardly had any time in combat. He's not particularly strong, and his right leg is severely wounded, making it so that he can't walk without help. He also happens to be a 'cute' character (or he will be if I manage to write him in a bearable way), and I'm trying to write him as vulnerable as possible without it seeming creepy or annoying. Does anyone have any tips on writing a cute, sweet or particularly vulnerable character without making them the kind of character you just kinda want to slap? Thanks!


----------



## Tettsuo (Jan 3, 2014)

I'd say don't confuse cute with sappy.

I find cute to be more about someone being kind, supportive and thoughtful without guile or sarcasm.


----------



## Morkonan (Jan 4, 2014)

Crying said:


> ....Does anyone have any tips on writing a cute, sweet or particularly vulnerable character without making them the kind of character you just kinda want to slap? Thanks!



?

Define "cute."

You say "sweet" or "particularly vulnerable" but what sort of context are you talking about? Sweet how? Vulnerable how? "Cute" is far too objective as a general description, but "vulnerable" is fine and you can twist "sweet" a bit in order to describe someone's disposition. But, you'll still have to discuss some particulars.

What's the narrative style? That might matter.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jan 4, 2014)

How do other characters respond to the 'cute' character? What do they say or think? Using these aspects of indirect characterization can be used to achieve what you're striving for.


----------



## Crying (Jan 4, 2014)

I think indirect characterization would be a decent idea in this particular story. :> Also, he's vulnerable because he's wounded, and because of weak lungs, and I've written him to be the "fighter" sort, who still wants to help despite everything. I just want to avoid making him _too sweet, _because I'm worried readers will stop being able to sympathize with him.


----------



## Jeko (Jan 4, 2014)

The view a reader has of a character is made up of everything that the character is presented as and by, in addition to the presentation of surrounding characters, setting... practically everything. 

But characterization flows out of action and dialogue, to quote Woodford, so these should be the primary focus. My advice would be to only try to shape the interpretation of a character once the whole work is done, and then to identify the devices you want to use to make the reader associate with him in the preferred way.


----------



## Nickleby (Jan 4, 2014)

One thing you can never do with this type of character is dissemble. Play him straight. Make him earnest, noble, heroic, even if (especially if) he has a tragic flaw. If the reader thinks for one second that he's selfish or lazy, the picture is ruined.

Another way to elicit sympathy from the reader is to give this guy a persecutor. Another character accuses him of cowardice or some other flaw and makes himself so objectionable that you can't help rooting for the kid.


----------



## Morkonan (Jan 4, 2014)

Crying said:


> I think indirect characterization would be a decent idea in this particular story. :> Also, he's vulnerable because he's wounded, and because of weak lungs, and I've written him to be the "fighter" sort, who still wants to help despite everything. I just want to avoid making him _too sweet, _because I'm worried readers will stop being able to sympathize with him.



I apologize, but I still don't get it...

What is "cute?"

What is "too sweet?"

These are very objective things. But, what you describe as a character who is "wounded", "vulnerable" (Physically, so far), "weak lungs", "fighter", "wants to help, despite everything" (Which is "noble", by the way), has nothing to do at all with qualities of "cuteness" or some interpretation of "too sweet." (In my opinion.)

Are you worried that you'll be developing some of cliche'd character and that is how you are defining "cute" or "too sweet?" If not and if you're still holding to some other sort of definition for "cute" and "too sweet", then you haven't described what you see those qualities to be. Your character, as listed, could be a grumbling, crotchety old geezer who has a heart of gold... and that doesn't often bring up the imagery of "cute" and "too sweet."

Archetypes and Cliche's are fine, just so long as you make them "yours."


----------

